# Lure Advice (With Pics)



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We are starting to get into the billfish/tuna/wahoo fishing scene. We have fished for kings a lot but are getting kind of bored with it and are looking for some better meat fish. These are the lures we are starting out with. I will have them all rigged up with cable setups and 400lb shock leaders. As well as a few islander/ballyhoo combos that are not shown. I wanted to get some opinions on these colors, and what I might expect to catch with them. Also lure spread placement tips if anyone has the time to help. For size reference, the largest lure is 12". The Bonita is the 210mm. Stretch 30. Thank you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This is just my advice and bear in mind there is more than one way to get things done, but if it were me...

The only lures I'd rig with the cable/mono rig are the 2 plugs. With the Yo-Zuri, I usually just rig a 7ft or so length of #9 singlestrand. I like the single-strand wire for its ease in rigging without the need for tools and because my plugs seem to run better than they do with the bulkier cable or heavy mono. The stretch plug will do fine on the cable/mono leader and the clear mono shock leader will add some stealth to the rig. One thing that I would alter on the shock leader is the size. I wouldn't exceed 200lb. 400Lb mono is very tick and not only much more visible, but will add more drag on the plug.

For the skirted lures, I would just rig with a single hook, far back in the skirt with the bend of the hook slightly beyond the end of the skirt. Make your leaders as long as the longest fish you could potentially hook up to. It doesn't take a monster blue to span over 10' in length, so make your rigs at least 12' on your surface baits. I'd rig the largest lure with 300-400lb and the smaller chuggers with 200-300lb. The smallest bait I'd probably rig on nothing heavier than 150lb. The size of the leader really revolves around a couple things:

1) The action and size of the bait; A slant or chugger headed bait will not have much of a swimming action if its rigged on super heavy leader material. Also, stealthiness is not as big of an issue with a surface lure being trolled at 6+ knots but when using smaller baits for tuna at slower speeds, 200+lb mono may make a big enough presence in the water to keep from getting bit.

2) Likely targets with the given lure; You really have zero control over what species hits a bait. There's the sayings "big bait big fish" as well as "elephants eat peanuts" BUT for the most part, certain lures are definitely more likely to get hit by certain species. The leader sizes I suggested above are happy mediums. The smallest feather you have there may get eaten by a Blue Marlin one day, but is most likely going to take Dolphin and Tuna. 125-150lb leader is light enough to sneak under the radar of most Tuna in open water and still heavy enough for the average GOM Blue Marlin. Obviously if a Tuna is hungry enough to eat one of the big baits, I doubt the heavier leader material is going to spook him.

As far as positions. The smallest bait will do great as a center or long rigger bait, either naked or with a ballyhoo. The smallest chugger will do best IMO as a long rigger bait since putting it in short rigger position may have too much angle for the lighter weight of it, causing it to tumble down the face of the waves more often. It may not have much action long down the center since more line will be in the water although a *bird in front would solve this problem. The bigger chuggers can be fished in just about all positions but I wouldn't run them down the center personally. The big slant on the right will do great as a flat line bait or short rigger. The plugs need to be on the flats to help reduce angle and so that if they wash out, they don't tangle with your surface lures. I will add that the stretch 30 in my experience does not do well much above 6 knots. If pulling faster, I would replace the stretch with the big slant as your flatline opposite the Yo-Zuri.

Sorry fo the novel, hope this helps.

*I almost always put a bird in front of my long center bait. This helps with seeing its position and helps kepp the lure from sinking and tangling should you have to stop or turn suddenly


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The big resin head pusher will be a good bait to pull right now with the Yozuri. Both of them will catch Wahoo. I would leave the Stretch 30 out of your spread.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto with OM on the Stretch. If you want to pull it, then pull it, but I feel its inviting a mess before too long


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Stretch staying home! I feel like a pro now after reading that write up! I'm taking both you alls advise with me tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I would take the lures to a local tackle store and let them show you step by step . You can also get the pre rigged ballyhoo and slide a blue and white islander over it and be in business ! Good luck , post reports !


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Thanks to everyone's advice we ended up with three good size Mahi. The 1-2' forecast turned 2-4' and made for a fun ride. Ended up finding a good weed line and that is where we picked up the dolphin. We hooked into something HUGE that took line like it had a date in Mexico and was late. It broke off even with me chasing the beast at 12knots. Tons of flying fish and blue water. Thanks again. 

Matt


----------

